# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Ömer Coşkun Sağlıklı Yaşam Merkezi: Bitki bahane rant şahane

## Gokhan123

Bitki bahane rant şahane


Giriş Tarihi : 03.08.2010





E-posta
Yazdır



Sara hastası Halil Budak'ın "Ömer Coşkun Sağlıklı Yaşam Merkezi" ile ilgili şikâyeti üzerine SABAH, hasta kılığında girdiği merkezde reçete vurgununu belgeledi
ÖNSÖZ
Bir dönem "Zakkumcu Hoca" ile zirveye çıkan bitkisel tedavi kavramı, derdine deva arayanların hep umut kapısı oldu. Bel fıtığından kısırlığa, romatizmadan kansere kadar, modern tıptan ümidini kesen nice kişi bitkisel mucize vaat edenlerin kapısını aşındırdı. Sokak aralarındaki klasik baharatçılar ve aktarlar sayesinde, belki de herkesin bitki uzmanları ile tanışıklığı var. Ancak bu iş artık öylesine bir sektör haline geldi ki, tozlu raflardaki beş-on kavanoz boyutunu çoktan aşmış halde. Öyle ki, kimileri dev plazalarda, cafcaflı televizyon reklamlarıyla, özel hosteslerle umut pazarlıyor. Belki de internet sitelerinden bedava elde edilecek terkipler, mahalle aktarlarından üç-beş kuruşa alınabilecek otlar buralarda neredeyse araba taksiti fiyatına satılıyor. Muhtemel çarelerden medet ummak tabi ki herkesin en doğal hakkıAma ya kandırılıyorsak? İşte bu yönde bir ihbardan yola çıkan SABAH muhabirleri Gülcan Demirci ve Ali Kuş "Sağlıklı Yaşam Merkezi" adı altında faaliyet gösteren ve son günlerde yıldızı giderek parlayan bir 'Bitkisel Tedavici'yi araştırdı. SABAH muhabirleri garibanlara kesilen binlerce liralık reçeteleri yerinde gördü. Hastalara müthiş vaatler verilen 'Umut Plaza' hakkında şikâyet üzerine Sağlık Bakanlığı kapatma talimatı verdi. Ancak bu talimata rağmen binlerce liralık reçeteler can yakmaya devam ediyor.

Sara hastası 66 yaşındaki Halil Budak 4 Haziran tarihinde İstanbul İl Sağlık Müdürlüğü'ne bir şikâyet dilekçesi verdi. Çiftçi emeklisi Halil Bey verdiği dilekçesinde televizyonda ilanlarını gördüğü Ömer Coşkun'un "Sağlıklı Yaşam Merkezi" ne gittiğini, girer girmez boş bir kağıda imza attırıldığını, uyduruk bir muayene ve ilaçlar için kendisinden 1800 lira talep edildiğini söylüyordu. 

'UMUT' PLAZANIN KAPISI 
Olayı araştırmak üzere hasta rolünde Budak'in tarif ettiği yere gittik. Basın Ekspres yolunda 5 katlı bir plaza. Bahçede birbirinden lüks cipler, otomobiller peşi sıra park halinde. Binanın dış cephesinde koca bir yazı: "Dr. Ömer Coşkun Konferans Salonu" Camları filmle kaplı kapıdan ilk girdiğimizde oldukça bozuk şiveli ve doğru düzgün yazamayan bir görevli bizi karşılıyor. Bu görevli bakkal defterini andıran bir deftere adımızı yazarak güya kayıt alıyor. Ardından bir Ömer Coşkun'un kartının arkasına sıra numaramızı yazıp veriyor. Sabah 09.30 ama alabildiğimiz sıra ancak 62. Herkes gibi biz de oturarak sıramızı bekliyoruz. İnsanlar birbirine hastalığından dert yanıyor. Kimi kanser, kimi kalp hastası, kiminin ise çocuğu olmuyor... Hepsi burada buluşturan ortak nokta; Ömer Coşkun'un mucize ilaçlarından umulan medet. Birden sekize kadar numaralandırılmış bankoların önünde bekleyenlerin çoğu kadın. Kimi çarşaflı, kimi mini etekli. Bir numaralı bankoda insanlar önce bir şeyler imzalıyor. Kimi okuyarak kimi okumadan. Sıra bize geldiğinde ne imzalatıldığını anlıyoruz. Bu bir taahhütname. Şunlar yazıyor: "Her ne sebeple olursa olsun (satın aldığım) bitkileri iade etmeyeceğimi ve ücretimi geri istemeyeceğimi taahhüt ediyorum. İmza." 2 numaralı bankoya oturtulan bir genç kız sanki bir doktor ya da hemşireymiş gibi şikâyetim hakkında sorular soruyor. Sorulan soruların ezberlendiği dikkatimizden kaçmıyor. Adımı dahi güçlükle yazan bu kıza "Midemden rahatsızım" diyorum. Sohbet esnasında lise 1'den terk olduğunu öğrendiğimiz görevli elindeki "sözde" reçeteye iki-üç kalem ilaç yazarak beklememizi söylüyor. 

REÇETE GİDEREK KABARIYOR 
Yaklaşık iki saat bekledikten sonra altışarlı gruplarla binanın 3. katına götürülüyoruz. Bizi karşılayan görevli elimizdeki sözde reçeteye bir iki bitki daha ekliyor. Ardından yine bekleme faslı. Bu sırada karşımızdaki bir tabela dikkatimizi çekiyor: CHECK-UP ODASI! Bu işlem bedava değil elbette. Görevlilerin check-up için topladığı para adam başı 90 lira! 

GÜNDE 150 HASTA GELİYOR 
Bu kez beşinci kata çıkarılıyoruz. Uzun bir bekleyiş faslı daha.. Saat 12.00'yi geçmiş olmasına rağmen Ömer Coşkun'un muayene ettiği hasta sayısı ancak 44'e ulaşmış. Muayenesi bitenler görevliler eşliğinde ilaçlarını hesaplatmak üzere satış bölümüne götürülüyor. Her gün ortalama 150 hastanın muayene olduğu plazada kişi başı ortalama 1000 liralık bitkisel reçete yazılıyor. Reçetedeki ilaçlar muayenenin ardından plazadaki sözde eczaneden alınıyor. Plazanın 5. katı... Geniş bir salon. Ellerinde dosyalarla koşturan çocuk yaştaki görevliler. Salon paravanla ikiye ayrılmış. 

VE ÖMER COŞKUN KARŞIMIZDA 
Bir tarafta pörsümüş koltuklarda uyuklayarak bekleyen hastalar. Diğer yanda Ömer Coşkun ve şürekası... Ömer Coşkun'un yanında şık giyimli iki kadın oturuyor. Hemen arkasında ise iki kameraman tüm görüşmeleri kayıt ediyor. Kayıtlar daha sonra kullanılacak reklam filmleri için. Ömer Coşkun'un ayakları çıplak ve masanın altındaki bir masaj aletinin üzerinde. Ömer Coşkun bu haliyle bir bilim adamından çok, bir hamam işletmecisini andırıyor. 

HUTBE GİBİ MUAYENE... 
Hastaların yüzlerinde saatler süren bekleyişin ıstırabını okumak mümkün. Ömer Coşkun sürekli başarılarından bahsediyor ve espri üzerine espri yapıyor. Kurduğu televizyonla artık Amerika dahil 5 kıtada yayın yapacaklarını söylüyor. Coşkun, sözde muayene sırasında, hastalarına sürekli Arapça ayet ve hadis okurken bir yandan da menkıbeler anlatıyor. Muayene sırası bizde. Bu kez "Romatizmamız var, kullandığım ilaçlar fayda etmedi" deyince Ömer Coşkun alıyor sazı eline: "Bir doktor olarak samimiyetle söylüyorum. Bu ilacın parasından yüzde 20 doktor yüzde 20 de eczane alıyor. Ama ilacın hiçbir faydası yok. Bana tekerlekli sandalyede biri geldi. Bitmiş durumdaydı. Verdiğim ilaçları kullandı. 6 ay sonra buraya yürüyerek geldi!" Bir ara hızını iyice alan Ömer Coşkun "Getirin benim ökse otu çayımı!" diye ortalığı çınlatıyor. 'Bak' diyor; "Bu mucize. Al bunu iç! 20 gün içinde iyileşmezsen ben bu işi bırakırım."Ardından şişedeki ökse otunu kafasına dikiyor. 

YARIN: Coşkun bize ne kadar fatura çıkardı, onun çıkardığı faturayı başka yerde kaça mal ettik

----------

